# Anyone up for a trip to Death Valley 23rd-26th of May?



## syedabbas (May 8, 2012)

Hey Guys,


I am planning a 3 day photography trip to Death Valley from 23rd to 26th of May. I would love to team up with one or two photographers. I already have my flight tickets booked from San Francisco to Las Vegas. I plan to drive down from Vegas and camp during the visit to valley.


Please let me know if anyone is interested.


-Syed
Street and Landscape Photographer


----------

